# Help needed-eclipse to ics



## rrgdog (Apr 11, 2012)

Sorry- new to this. I am running Eclipse 3.0 and I love it but want to try others. What would I have to do to be able to flash roms from liberty, team gummy, etc...I use safestrap.I have no access to a desktop. Can anyone tell me how and give me steps. I really appreciate any help I can get. Any roms you recommend trying?


----------



## rrgdog (Apr 11, 2012)

I am also running the 905 update on my DROID bionic.


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Since your on .905 you should just update yourself to the .232 ICS leak. Forget liberty, and the older roms.
If you have an untouched fully stock 905 on the unsafe side, switch to it. Then uninstall safestrap. Download the 232 update and flash it in stock recovery.

0x48 0x65 0x6c 0x70 0x20 0x6d 0x65 0x21 0x21


----------



## ParkerNisbet1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Return to stock .905 via RSD Lite, and then copy .232 leaked update to your External SD card. Update! From here, install safestrap or bootstrap. It doesnt matter which (unless you have a specific rom in mind, in which case go here), just make sure you don't install conflicting recoveries (guide for how to switch from bootstrap to safe, and vice versa). Happy flashing!


----------



## SamB (Dec 31, 2011)

rrgdog said:


> Sorry- new to this. I am running Eclipse 3.0 and I love it but want to try others. What would I have to do to be able to flash roms from liberty, team gummy, etc...I use safestrap.I have no access to a desktop. Can anyone tell me how and give me steps. I really appreciate any help I can get. Any roms you recommend trying?


Are you using safestrap or bootstrap? The latest ROMs all use the kernel in the ICS leaks, and to upgrade to the leaks I believe you will need to FXZ back to stock, which requires a desktop. If you are on safestrap you might be able to dig up some instructions on how to go back to stock, uninstall safestrap (and I think you need to delete some leftover files in /preinstall), and the upgrade might work. Obsidian's thread is a good starting place:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28127-obsidians-for-ics-leaks-rootromsfxzrsdthreadsguidessafestrapbootstrapall-download-links-in-op-updated-daily/

Good luck!


----------



## Feyerman (Jun 7, 2011)

go back to the .905 FXZ then update per sticky at top of this forum. becarful how far you go or you will be stuck there forever.


----------

